# My 2 Foster Kittens Need Loving Forever Home Together- Nottingham.



## classictabby (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you a cat lover who can offer a Lucy and Spencer a safe and loving forever home where they can grow and flourish?

Lucy and Spencer were abandoned to fend for themselves in an empty house along with 30+ other cats and kittens. They are a closely bonded brother and sister and are approximately 7 months old. They have been spayed & neutered.
They need to find their home for LIFE with humans who understand that taking on a kitten can be 15+ years of commitment and who understand that rescue cats sometimes need time to settle into a new home. Their two siblings have gone to a lovely home together, so I feel it's only fair that these two should stay together also - although I understand this is a big ask!

These beautiful kittens would be better suited to a quiet home without dogs or young children and not on or near a busy street. Initially, Spencer and Lucy seem painfully shy but as soon as they get to know you they are sweet, playful and friendly kittens. They love to play together and keep each other entertained.
Lucy is a tomboy who loves to wrestle with her brother and chase the laser light. She likes to interact with you by playing games. Once Spencer gains your trust he is the ultimate lap cat, who just wants to sit himself on your knee and receive lots of fuss and special attention. He particularly likes being brushed. Their different personalities complement each other very well!

Any prospective home will be checked out for suitability, so you would have to be agreeable to a home check visit. This is for the benefit of both the new owner and for the cats. If you think you can provide the purrfect home for these two little cats who've been badly let down by humans, contact me via this website.

You can read much more about them on their own webpage - click on the link below (where there is also a link to a facebook album of photos going right back to the day they were rescued and the conditions they were rescued from):
Cat profile for Spencer & Lucy Need a Home!, a female Domestic Shorthair

There will be an adoption fee of £60 for the pair.
P.S Black & White cats are BEAUTIFUL - not boring!:thumbup1:


----------



## classictabby (Sep 23, 2009)

Just to add, these kittens have been with me since the beginning of August. We were just meant to be doing some transportation of the cats that were taken from the house, but due to every local shelter bursting at the seams with cats and kittens, we said we'd bring them home for one night while a placement was found for them - it's never happened! So 3 months on and these poor babies are still in my bathroom (I have 3 cats of my own - 2 of which don't take to new cats at all). They get out for a few hours to play every day so I still think they're better off than being in a pen in a shelter but unfortunately the whole of their kittenhood is passing them by while they could be in a loving home - it's such a shame!
People always want tabby kittens or tortie kittens - I could have rehomed their 'brother' Timmy 10 times over because he was a cute tabby.
Black and white and all black cats and kittens get overlooked all the time because in most people's eyes, they're just not as pretty...


----------



## nancywoooo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,
Such a lovely pair! are they still with you?


----------



## classictabby (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, I forgot I posted this here, all that time ago! 
I still have Spencer & Lucy! Sadly, our first cat, Blade, passed away in the July of 2010, aged only 10, from a complicated lung disorder. Being as we'd had the foster kittens for almost a year by then and had got very attached to them, this was the catalyst that helped us decide to keep them. If we'd still had Blade we wouldn't have been able to keep them as he was already unhappy with our 2nd & 3rd cats, so a 4th & 5th would have really upset him. So while we are still devastated to this day about our loss of Blade, it meant we were able to keep Spencer and Lucy and we're so happy we did!:thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh wow what a shame your Blade passed away but so lovely you still have these gorgeous cats after all this time , welcome back


----------

